# Kreis mit Struktur erstellen?



## lupoli (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin noch relativ unerfahren im Bereich Photoshop, und würde nun gerne so einen Kreis wie abgebildet in Photoshop erstellen. (Natürlich sollten die einzelne Striche gleich lang und gleich dick sein, und schöner angeordnet. Aber von Hand hab ich das nicht besser hingekriegt 
Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte,
wie man unter Photoshop so was bewerkstelligen kann!
Besten Dank im Voraus!
 Gruss
  Lupoli


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo lupoli,

per „strg+t“ (für transformieren) kannst Du Deinen Punkt bzw. Linie
über die Werkzeugeinstellungssymbolleiste um einen von Dir definierte
Gradzahl drehen lassen, vorher solltest Du noch den Drehpunkt
per drag und & drop auf den Mittelpunkt Deines Kreises ausrichten.

Bei einem Kreis mit 12 Segmenten wären das demnach 12 Arbeits-
schritte die Du dafür tätigen müsstest, bei mehr als 12 Segmenten
bietet sich die Verarbeitung über eine Aktion an.


----------



## Neox (16. Januar 2004)

für so nen einfachen Kreis wo du einfach son paar Striche anordnen willst kannst du auch den Filter *Distortion > Polar Coordinates* nutzen...


----------



## lupoli (16. Januar 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten!
aber...
@Mythos007:
mit Deiner Methode muss ich ja noch die Striche manuel zu einem Kreis anordnen, und das ist leider nicht so präzise...

@Neox:
mit dem Filter Polarkoordination kann ich zwar einen Kreis mit Struktur bilden aber diese Linien richten sich nicht wie gwünscht gegen die Kreismitte, sondern folgen dem Kreisverlauf. (Siehe beigefügtes Bild)

Gibt's da keine komfortablere Lösungen?


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Januar 2004)

Uhrzeigerspielchen

Hallo lupoli,

wenn Du es nach der von mir erläuterten Methode erstellen würdest, 
so müsstest Du die einzelnen Striche nicht mehr ausrichten... 

Ich habe Dir zu diesem Zweck eine Aktion erstellt die meine Arbeits-
schritte vielleicht etwas genauer darlegt... mfg Mythos007 

Diese Aktion entpacken und danach per Drag & Drop in Dein Photoshop laden

Uhr, Aktion, Uhraktion, Action, 30 Grad, 30°, clockaction, clock, Uhrzeigersinn, Drehen


----------



## Neox (17. Januar 2004)

@lupoli: ehm naja wenn du die striche aus so anordnest bist du doch selber schuld  mach senkrechte und nicht waage gerechte Striche an den unteren Bildran eines Quadratischen bildes und es geh...


----------

